# First Fatty x 4!



## jmebonner (Apr 25, 2010)

In order, italian sausage w/ breakfast filling and Italian sausage w/ feta and black olive



And a pork sausage stuffed with philly cheese stuff (cheeze wiz...I would use provolone or swiss next time) and then a pork sausage w/ breakfast mix.





And what they all looked like prior to the cut.


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 25, 2010)

good job mmmmmmmmmmmmm   fatties


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hooked on fatties,,,love em great job.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 25, 2010)

Great job, liking that feta one


----------



## pecanwood (Apr 25, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## wildflower (Apr 27, 2010)

4 is good


----------



## timtimmay (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## osu redneck (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice Fatties! Now you're hooked! Be prepared to dream about your next creation.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 4, 2010)

great idea..i must try


----------



## caveman (May 4, 2010)

Great looking fatties.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

Those are some fine looking fatties there Jme. So you need some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for such a good job.


----------

